# Morra Tedder?



## EdmundTupelo (Aug 31, 2012)

I am looking for a 4 basket tedder. There is a Morra 420 available nearby at a good price, and I want to ask people here if Morra is a good brand or not. We are also looking at a couple of New Holland tedders, but they're located a good bit further away and are more expensive. Thanks for your input here.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello Edmund, for the money spent Morra makes a decent machine, although I'm not sure I would want one for my operation, parts are available from agri supply I believe. I am not a fan of the new Hollands btw. Kuhn, krone, fanex, lots of good quality machines, most common thing you will need is teeth, you will probably find them in your tractor tires, but they will be unusable, so will your tractor tire......go back to your profile and enter your locale so members will be able to see where you hail from, someone may have one they want to sell close to you! Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

In certain conditions the morra you ted the better. Whether or not Morra actually makes a good tedder is beyond me. Stick with a more popular brand if you can.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I am not a fan of the new Hollands btw. Kuhn, krone, fanex, lots of good quality machines,


just to let it be known the new hollands are actually kuhn tedders painted red


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We looked at the Morra's at Agri-Supply and to be quite frank I wasn't impressed with the build quality and the fit and finish was pretty darn rough. Agri-Supply I believe has the exclusive rights to sell Morra in the US and Agri-Supply is sort of the Harbor Freight of Ag supplies and as soon as they can get a cheaper supplier I'll bet they drop Morra and go with something else. Wife could saved about $3K going with a Morra but she's always been one to buy for the long haul. Don't get me wrong we like Agri-Supply, we sure wouldn't drive over 2 hours to get there if we didn't but they sell some really good stuff and some really cheap stuff. It's the best place around to buy lawn mower blades, they sell Oregon and they hold up better than JD's blades at less than half the price. There's someone on here that uses a Morra, maybe they'll chime in.

http://www.morraitaly.com/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stickney farm said:


> just to let it be known the new hollands are actually kuhn tedders painted red


I sure didn't know that, I wonder how long, the ones I have seen down here, and there haven't been many, maybe 3-4, were nothing like the Kuhn, but then again I think they were older units. I remember 2 of em being broke.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I sure didn't know that, I wonder how long, the ones I have seen down here, and there haven't been many, maybe 3-4, were nothing like the Kuhn, but then again I think they were older units. I remember 2 of em being broke.


if they were older ones it could've been before kuhn switched to the digidrive


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I had a older two rotor New Holland tedder that I'm pretty sure wasn't made by Kuhn. Trailed off to one side the arms on the left would fold one forward and one backwards for road transport. Had the skinny little tires on it as well like a wheel barrow. Good tedder actually but was just way too small.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Stickney I think you are right in that assessment, it was older ones.


----------

